# Flyfishing vest / What's it worth? Cope?



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Never been worn 3X vest. Can't find it in the catalougue. Discontinued maybe? It's toooo big for me and I'm still after that reel. Before I post it on the classifieds can someone tell me what they cost? Thanks in advance. Tight lines, Guy


----------



## Cope (Oct 11, 2005)

Guy, the cheapest vest Cabela's shows under their brand is $34.95 in 3X. It looks a lot like yours.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/product/standard-item.jsp?_DARGS=/cabelas/en/common/catalog/item-link.jsp_A&_DAV=MainCatcat20431&id=0018299940239a&navCount=5&podId=0018299&parentId=cat20451&navAction=push&catalogCode=XF&rid=&parentType=index&indexId=cat20451&hasJS=true


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*They're real close*

Don't think I'm gonna waste a classified for that. Thanx, Guy


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*Just saw the Texas Flyfishers post*

Consider the vest, my contribution. Tight lines, Guy


----------

